# Front wheel stud replace?



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

How do you go about doing this on my 1991 4x4 nissan hardbody? i know the two wheel drives that you have to take the rotor off and unbolt the bolts from the back that hold the hub to the rotor then replace the studs. but on the 4x4 it looks like the bolts are on the outside and you just undo those and slide the hub off. is this correct? do i have to do anything with the 4x4 manual locking hub?


----------



## Yvensky11 (Oct 25, 2019)

How did you get it done?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yvensky11 said:


> How did you get it done?


He hasn't been on the forum since 2012.


----------



## nuttinwrongwitnissinbits (Nov 11, 2019)

With the outstanding level of response it is not surprising that he has not returned.


----------



## Damian 666 (Feb 16, 2021)

asianstyle said:


> How do you go about doing this on my 1991 4x4 nissan hardbody? i know the two wheel drives that you have to take the rotor off and unbolt the bolts from the back that hold the hub to the rotor then replace the studs. but on the 4x4 it looks like the bolts are on the outside and you just undo those and slide the hub off. is this correct? do i have to do anything with the 4x4 manual locking hub?


Well???


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You're supposed to remove the locking hub, then the snap ring on the shaft, pull the hub brake out, remove two Phillips head screws and the locking plate, use a special tool or socket to remove the lock nut and then remove the outer wheel bearing and slide the rotor/hub assembly off (brake caliper and mounting bracket have to be removed prior, of course). Once off, you can unbolt the hub from the rotor and replace the wheel stud. It's a good time to repack the wheel bearings with grease and replace the hub inner seal, at this point! Reverse to install and tighten bearing lock nut per service manual procedure and specs.


----------

